# Looking for a Computer Desk



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I'm looking for a desk that has...

-Ability to fit one 30" monitor
-Lots of desk space (so I can use it for homework and stuff)
-Space for a keyboard, mouse (obviously), and a Wacom Bamboo Tablet
-Modular, contemporary design


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

build one?


----------



## Xyxyll

I also agree with building one. It'll allow you to customize the desk ergonomically to meet all your specifications.

Another desk that seems pretty popular is the IKEA Galant series.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S69807217

Hope that helps!


----------



## ez12a

Ikea desks are fairly cheap. If you plan on mounting the LCDs to the desk via arms you should get a solid wood table top that's at least 1.5" thick.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I don't know if my parents would let me build one. I would love to but I'll have to ask for my parents approval because I already have a desk (only good for probably one 20-inch monitor or something like that).


----------



## PLOKM

build one?


----------



## galaxie83

Built from a solid core door. 6 coats of stain, 3 coats of polly and Vika Curry legs to finish it.
80 bucks for one heavy duty desk. And big enough to fit a full tower case and 3 24" monitors.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *galaxie83* 
Built from a solid core door. 6 coats of stain, 3 coats of polly and Vika Curry legs to finish it.
80 bucks for one heavy duty desk. And big enough to fit a full tower case and 3 24" monitors.









That is nice......and heavy! lol
I want to something similar but somehow make it so i can move it around easily. Like when moving to a new home.


----------



## De-Zant

Ikea galant.

I have it. It's VERY nice for the price.

Go check it out online. "Ikea galant". The A style legs are cheaper AND better than the T style legs.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39835924

That is the one I have, it is a GREAT table. I have it white though, all my peripherals are black so black on black would've looked boring.

GET IT. You can't beat ikea galant for the price unless you build your own. It's a truly great table for the price...









EDIT: Take the A style legs. Take the color of your preference. It is also available in all the same choices with the tabletop mirrored like. Like the curve can be to the right also. You can find all the options there.

Off to sleep I am... :/

I'll check this thead tomorrow


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Ikea galant.

I have it. It's VERY nice for the price.

Go check it out online. "Ikea galant". The A style legs are cheaper AND better than the T style legs.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39835924

That is the one I have, it is a GREAT table. I have it white though, all my peripherals are black so black on black would've looked boring.

GET IT. You can't beat ikea galant for the price unless you build your own. It's a truly great table for the price...









EDIT: Take the A style legs. Take the color of your preference. It is also available in all the same choices with the tabletop mirrored like. Like the curve can be to the right also. You can find all the options there.

Off to sleep I am... :/

I'll check this thead tomorrow

sorry bro but that is one over priced desk. you could have built that for less than even half the price.


----------



## backfire103

I bought this at staples for $50 on black Friday.

http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Gemini...?cmArea=SEARCH

Fantastic desk for the money. I know its a bit more now but this desk is huge. Its a pain to put together but I have a 24" monitor on it, a 32" TV, 3 consoles and a mid tower on it an its stable. It feels good for the money but I got the protection from staples for an extra $10 just to be safe.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *backfire103* 
I bought this at staples for $50 on black Friday.

http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Gemini...?cmArea=SEARCH

Fantastic desk for the money. I know its a bit more now but this desk is huge. Its a pain to put together but I have a 24" monitor on it, a 32" TV, 3 consoles and a mid tower on it an its stable. It feels good for the money but I got the protection from staples for an extra $10 just to be safe.

















very nice setup


----------



## De-Zant

If you saw my post I mentioned that you can get it cheaper by building. For example the ikea frukost tabletop and some legs, final price 55€ or something

But he said that his parents won't let him build so... Yeah...


----------



## just_nuke_em

Build one. Tell them it's a "learning experience". Here the one I'm using now. 4'x8' plywood, with cheap linoleum, 2 plastic saw horses, 2 2"x4"x8' for loading support. I love the space.


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t* 
That is nice......and heavy! lol
I want to something similar but somehow make it so i can move it around easily. Like when moving to a new home.

Thanks. yes it is heavy. It's not too bad. If I want to move it, it's a little easier being able to unscrew the Ikea legs right off and keep the mounting brackets on.
It just feels safe to know it wont ever warp on me.


----------



## Draggin




----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

How about the South Shore Element Corner Desk?


----------



## Nutty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *backfire103;11616212*
> I bought this at staples for $50 on black Friday.
> 
> http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Gemini-L-Desk-Maple-Black/product_497474_HC2?cmArea=SEARCH
> 
> Fantastic desk for the money. I know its a bit more now but this desk is huge. Its a pain to put together but I have a 24" monitor on it, a 32" TV, 3 consoles and a mid tower on it an its stable. It feels good for the money but I got the protection from staples for an extra $10 just to be safe.


Those tissues are in a pretty convenient spot. Seems to be used for more than just blowing your nose.


----------



## Macnemarion

ha ha Yugimt beat me to it


----------



## galaxie83

"Hey that's a pretty girl over there. I wonder if she goes out with one of the YANKEES"!


----------



## fshizl

Ikea kitchen counter top...


----------



## Yukito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *backfire103;11616212*
> I bought this at staples for $50 on black Friday.
> 
> http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Gemini-L-Desk-Maple-Black/product_497474_HC2?cmArea=SEARCH
> 
> Fantastic desk for the money. I know its a bit more now but this desk is huge. Its a pain to put together but I have a 24" monitor on it, a 32" TV, 3 consoles and a mid tower on it an its stable. It feels good for the money but I got the protection from staples for an extra $10 just to be safe.


What keyboard is that? Looks sick.

Edit: Scratch that, blew up the image. Saitek Cyborg.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83;11610172*
> Built from a solid core door. 6 coats of stain, 3 coats of polly and Vika Curry legs to finish it.
> 80 bucks for one heavy duty desk. And big enough to fit a full tower case and 3 24" monitors.


I am in love with that desk!!!!!!!!

Any idea if it is possible to build that with removable legs? My hallway is a bit small and there is no way that desk would be moving in or our of the room without that.


----------



## uk80glue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz;12226168*
> I am in love with that desk!!!!!!!!
> 
> Any idea if it is possible to build that with removable legs? My hallway is a bit small and there is no way that desk would be moving in or our of the room without that.


Just put some sort of bracket for the legs. Like attach them to the bracket and just have the bracket screw into the door.


----------



## gerrardo

ikea countertop + 2 end tables of sorts. out the door? probably around 200 bucks, but it will be 200 bucks of desk that you get to choose individually. consider it a modular desk with some flair?


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue;12227663*
> Just put some sort of bracket for the legs. Like attach them to the bracket and just have the bracket screw into the door.


Hmmmm, you have me thinking. A trip to Lowe's or Home Depot sound in order.


----------



## uk80glue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz;12228070*
> Hmmmm, you have me thinking. A trip to Lowe's or Home Depot sound in order.


I'd do metal legs with steel brackets between them, but that's not practical unless you know someone who can weld.


----------



## specialk2hz

Any idea what kind of surface/mouse pad the guy with the black door is using?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxie83;11610172*
> Built from a solid core door. 6 coats of stain, 3 coats of polly and Vika Curry legs to finish it.
> 80 bucks for one heavy duty desk. And big enough to fit a full tower case and 3 24" monitors.


Want something like this. where can i get legs like that?

Also, looks like a steelseries pad


----------

